# My first attemp at using photoshop



## Dylan (Jul 29, 2008)

I used effects and things on a scan of a drawing but I accidentally erased the original but i'll post the result anyway





Not bad for a first attempt. I got photoshop cs1 on my mac.


EDIT: resized it a little too small. don't have time to do again atm.


----------



## superkrm (Jul 29, 2008)

nice


----------



## Prime (Jul 29, 2008)

I cant understand it but it is wicked.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 29, 2008)

i write xyks (pronunced zikes) and feed the was a joke about my band feed the bears so instead it says feed the xyks.


----------



## JPH (Jul 29, 2008)

Doesn't look too bad at all.
Good job, yo.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 29, 2008)

pretty good.


----------



## Seven (Aug 3, 2008)

Pretty well done, especially with the coloring and all, although the white looks a little rigid from here.

Upload a higher resolution pic maybe?


----------



## MysteriousCookie (Aug 4, 2008)

better than me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i dont even know photoshop


----------



## Dylan (Aug 6, 2008)

I'll upload a few more works later. I am having quite a bit of fun with it.


----------

